# A Messy LAN need help



## AMD2800 (May 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I have a big mess on my hands. This is my problem. I had a PDC running server2000 later on another server was added to the forest running Server 2000 as well.. 
couple years later another server was added running server 2008 set to functional level 2000. 
Short story.. both servers 2000 crashed leaving the server 2008 as only server. 
I am trying to add a new server..this one a Server 2012 and make it a DC. When i try to to promote it. 
It said that the Functional level is 2000 that need to be raise. So it was then that i notice that the server 2008 is a GC and there are still the other two servers there. even when the physical server are gone.
On this server 2008 runs an application running SQL2000 and i was told not to make this server a DC. 
How do i get out of this mess? any help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You need to seize the domain roles from the other servers and purge them from active directory.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/255504

Then you can raise the operational level of of the domain and add promote the 2012 server.


----------



## AMD2800 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks I will try that today I will let you all know how it went


----------

